# Ashton Kutcher advertising for nikon



## confused_in_the_darkroom

I just felt like saying i disagree fully with the use of ashton kutcher as nikon's spokesperson. at least not the dslr's. it seems petty. if it annoys anybody else i want to hear about it just because i want to know if i'm the only one who thinks so.


----------



## reg

Why does it matter?

John McEnroe is doing old fart cereal and car rental commercials. Anna Kournikova is doing Canon Powershot commercials. Bob Dylan did an iPod commercial. _*Bob Dylan did an iPod commercial.*_ It's about money.


----------



## tron

reg said:


> Why does it matter?
> 
> John McEnroe is doing old fart cereal and car rental commercials. Anna Kournikova is doing Canon Powershot commercials. Bob Dylan did an iPod commercial. It's about money.



yes but anna kournikova is very pleasant on the eyes :thumbup:


----------



## stsinner

FYI-Ashton Kutcher only acts stupid-it's part of the brilliance..  His Punk'd show, while it may not appeal to all tastes, is pretty well produced, and he is very adept with filming equipment.  

I have no problem with it.  I don't listen to celebrity endorsements, anyway, just like I think musicians should shut up and sing and stop acting like they're somehow qualified to talk about politics..  

Kutcher stumping for Nikon definitely doesn't detract from the brand in any way, IMO.


----------



## ksmattfish

Hey man, everyone knows it's the gear that makes the photographer.  Boo Ya!!!!  

The gear manufacturers having been using the selling point that any idiot can take great photos with their stuff since Eastman sold Kodak cameras and film under the slogans:

"You press the button - we do the rest."
"Any school boy or girl can take great photos with a Kodak Brownie."


----------



## Kegger

Ashton is actually a very accomplished photographer and videographer. 

Anna may be hot, but should stick with tennis.


----------



## Dick Sanders

I thought it was pretty smart of Nikon to get Ashton Kutcher for their commercials. And my guess is the campaign is very successful. All I hear from my friends who formerly used point and shoots is that they want to move up to a DSLR. Nikon is on top of this. Note that Kutcher is taking everyday family photos with the D-60, D-90, and they also tell you to check out the D-300. Hey, it's Christmas! 

But you can still hate Ashton Kutcher and be annoyed with Nikon. And it's fun to spoof this stuff. And yell at the TV set. My favorite thing is to rewrite the Cialis commercials -- live as they roll!


----------



## K8-90

I like Nikon's commercials with him better than Canon's commercials with Avril Lavign...


----------



## kundalini

I still enjoy watching re-runs of "That 70s Show"

Good on Kutcher.

Good on Nikon.

If you purchase because of celebrity endorsement, please say so.  It will make adding to my Ignore List so much easier.

Jack Lalanne sells a juicer...... still haven't bought it.


----------



## AdamBomb

I really knew I wanted a DSLR, But not exactly which one. I saw Ashton's ad in Popular Mechanics that the D90 was the first DSLR with Video. 

I went out and bought it that day. I guess their ad worked, if I hadn't seen it, I know I wouldn't have gone out and got it.


----------



## AlexColeman

I see no reason why it would matter, it is nikons money to waste, and it is the product that matters to us.


----------



## SpeedTrap

I have to say I really enjoyed the last D90 Comercial I saw.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgGQvI6H8XI]YouTube - ASHTON KUTCHER APPEARS AS THE MAN WITH THE MAN WITH ...[/ame]


----------



## Kondro86

me 2


----------



## eravedesigns

I work at sears in the electronics department and believe me I have TOO many customers asking about those cameras which is good for Nikon because their ads worked, but the customers don't even know what they like about it they just go the one on tv i want.


----------



## confused_in_the_darkroom

i suppose the power of celebrity endorsements will win over. its just an odd concept to be seeing him hawk it. oh btw it is always hilarious to even watch a cialis commercial so thank you dick for mentioning that. brought a smile to my face (although enzyte is a funnier commercial)


----------



## confused_in_the_darkroom

i'll never buy nikon because of the endorsements... i'm a pentax guy to be perfectly honest... but i just like a camera by the way it feels. maybe thats why endorsements bother me because they tell me how ro feel


----------



## craig

Scary part is there is another thread around here whining about the Avril Lavigne commercial. I disagree fully when people complain about ads. I think as you get wiser you understand the marketing scheme behind ads. 

Love & Bass


----------



## Village Idiot

confused_in_the_darkroom said:


> i'll never buy nikon because of the endorsements... i'm a pentax guy to be perfectly honest... but i just like a camera by the way it feels. maybe thats why endorsements bother me because they tell me how ro feel


 
I'll never buy a camera because of the way it feels. Performance is the most important thing in my book...

...and celebrity endorsements. If only MR.T would have been in an ad for the 5D MKII then I wouldn't have waited so long to get one.


----------



## hankejp

It doesn't really bother me, but I first really started Nikon commercials since he started appearing in them.  I don't know if it's because Nikon didn't advertise that much or because they're advertising more or sometihng else.


----------



## Crazydad

I realize we are all above falling for cheap marketing ploys and endorsments in anything we buy (anyone ever buy Nike because of Jordan, Woods, Ronaldinho, etc. or Canon because of Agassi? or vote for a particular party/cause due to celeb endorsement? Yeah, I didn't think so) but we must also realize not everyone is as astute as we are. God forbid Nikon actually try a proven marketing technique to capture new customers and increase their business......


----------



## MikeBcos

Nikon Hire Ashton Kutcher.
Based on his ads a lot of people go out and buy Nikons for Christmas.
Nikon make a lot of money.
The camera stores make lots of money.
Nikon use their revenue to develop new cameras and lenses.
The camera stores are still in business to sell these new products.

I fail to see any downside to this at all.


----------



## JerryPH

I only buy cameras that my bro' Ashton recommends... lol.

Doesn't bug me one bit.  It is marketing.  Anyone that buys something after looking at a commercial and nothing more is not very intelligent... let's leave it at that.


----------



## christopher walrath

I bought forty of them last night.  Ashton is the new new messiah!  (Oh my God)


----------



## lockwood81

I don't buy stuff because of commercials.

I do like the Canon one that starts with Pee-wee football and moves up to Pro NFL pictures....  but I like football so...


----------



## amby

people who know cams and have the knowlwdge about cams will always buy what suits their requirements ..no any actor will force or influence any true photographer/shutterbug


----------



## stsinner

The sound of the camera alone when he fires off that burst is enough to make me want one!  That was like a symphony.  LOL

Did anyone else notice how SWEET that bag of goodies was?  They should put a bag like that together and hold a raffle..  $10 a ticket.  Now there's a revenue stream!


----------



## bigtwinky

MikeBcos said:


> Nikon Hire Ashton Kutcher.
> Based on his ads a lot of people go out and buy Nikons for Christmas.
> Nikon make a lot of money.
> The camera stores make lots of money.
> Nikon use their revenue to develop new cameras and lenses.
> The camera stores are still in business to sell these new products.
> 
> I fail to see any downside to this at all.


 
My thoughts as well.  Nikon will make money off of this and reinvest in their equipment technology.  Whats the harm in that?  The only issue is that you will have a bunch more people running around with dSLRs taking pictures and thinking they are photographers.  What others do on their time is their business, so whatever.

They are a company and they need to make money.  I'm not sure having some highly known (in photography circles) photographer pitch a camera would generate the same amount of revenue


----------



## Dmitri

Kegger said:


> Anna may be hot, but should stick with tennis.



She wasn't even good at that. Her best talents are to shut up and look pretty.

But back on point, I wonder if people who buy Nikons feel punked?


----------



## lockwood81

I think it is Maria Sharapova in those commercials...and she is good.  Anna not so much.


----------



## Dmitri

lockwood81 said:


> I think it is Maria Sharapova in those commercials...and she is good.  Anna not so much.



Yeah, Sharipova made it a point that she wasn't Kornikova. She actually tried to do well in tennis. I don't remember how good she was, but she was much more respectable.


----------



## table1349

It's commercials like these that keep the beginners forum going.  Otherwise there probably wouldn't be near the number of questions that get posted there.


----------



## Iron Flatline

I bought my first ever celebrity product the other day. I swear, I felt so juvenile, it was pure fun. 

I recently saw Ewan McGregor's motorcycle trip documentary home-movie thing, and then I was at Schiphol airport and saw the ad, and thought "wow, I wanna have _that guy's_ life."







So now every time I put it on my wife remarks that I smell adventurous.


----------



## bigtwinky

Sharapova is a good tennis player.  In &#8217;08, she won the Australian Open and a few other lesser known ones and spent some time as the world&#8217;s #1 ranked women&#8217;s tennis player.

I&#8217;m not even sure Kournikova broke into the top 10.


----------



## abraxas

How about that Burger King?- I wouldn't buy a camera he recommends, but I'm dying to get a bottle of "meat," or "charbroil" cologne.  Admittedly I won't have good taste, but I'll smell like I taste good.


----------



## Dmitri

Iron Flatline said:


> I bought my first ever celebrity product the other day. I swear, I felt so juvenile, it was pure fun.
> 
> I recently saw Ewan McGregor's motorcycle trip documentary home-movie thing, and then I was at Schiphol airport and saw the ad, and thought "wow, I wanna have _that guy's_ life."
> 
> So now every time I put it on my wife remarks that I smell adventurous.



Ohhhhhhh!! I love them documentaries! The Long Way Round (Scotland to New York by motorcycle) and the Long Way Down (Scotland to South Africa by motorcycle). Charlie Boorman (his friend) also has Race To Dakar about, well... his participation in the Dakar race. And he has another that I haven't seen yet called By Any Means. Don't know much about that but will watch it soon as I can.

Sorry for threadjacking but I love them shows and have watched them a few times each already


----------



## craig

Here is a Nikon ad selling a different flava then square Ashton Kutcher. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIQjhgYEKbg&feature=related]YouTube - Stunning Nikon[/ame]

Love & Bass


----------



## JerryPH

Iron Flatline said:


> I bought my first ever celebrity product the other day. I swear, I felt so juvenile, it was pure fun.



No one warned you that after splashing that on, it made you smell like a manwhore, did they?   

(Just kidding Iron, you know I love 'ya!  )
(errrhmm... in a manly kinda remote way... LOL!)


----------



## benhasajeep

I think Nikon has a good sence of using him.  They are going after a specific audience.  Young adults that may not have that much experience with SLR cameras.  They show how easy it is to use, show how its not some huge hulking camera that you need three hands to hold and operate.  It's easy, hey look at this one I got.  Thats for a specific inexperienced audience.

They are not going after the old salty dog photographers.  Those are the print ads in the photo mags.  They know the experienced photogs know equipment.  The Kutcher ads are for a target audience.  And I think they are fitting.


----------



## jwkwd

I like how he teaches people to chimp!


----------



## Frequent Traveler

Kutcher is the Nikon advertisement for their version of the "gate-way drug"... He is hip, cool and "of them"... naturally he communicates in their language - verbal and non-verbal.

Oh, and who are "they"? 

"They" are teens and young, college-age students. If Nikon can get them plugged into a nice, easy to use photographic platform for their facebook community, in 10, 20 years they will hopefully still be Nikon-users. 

Nikon doesn't need to sell the fact they have PROFESSIONAL cameras - everyone knows that. Besides, those gate-way products like the D40 and others are still very capable tools, BUT a nice upgrade path and market for their used gear (can you say Craigslist?) are available.

My .015 cents.


----------



## RMThompson

craig said:


> Scary part is there is another thread around here whining about the Avril Lavigne commercial. I disagree fully when people complain about ads. I think as you get wiser you understand the marketing scheme behind ads.
> 
> Love & Bass


 
And once again, you're the clear head 'round these parts.


----------



## MattXT

I would much rather see an Aston Kutcher commercial than an Avril Lavigne commercial.


----------



## jstuedle

Village Idiot said:


> I'll never buy a camera because of the way it feels. Performance is the most important thing in my book...
> 
> ...and celebrity endorsements. If only MR.T would have been in an ad for the 5D MKII then I wouldn't have waited so long to get one.



Today, the big 2 are about equal in performance. They hop scotch each other for lead, but the IQ for a pro body is about the same with minor tweaks. The same can be said about the pro-sumer class, mid and entry level classes. To me, if the camera does not feel right, if the controls are not natural, and the grip feel is not right in my hand, I'm not interested. To me, Nikon has been consistent in it's feel and control location for 5 decades. I can pick up any Nikon SLR, film or digital and it's natural. In my mind, the Canon is from another planet. I am sure many Canon shooters feel the same about Nikon. In todays market competition has given us near equals in each level of the market. I personally think the typical Canon image is a little over saturated in color, but that is personal preference. As is feel and control location. In the end, the camera is just a computer with a lens mount. Get and use what you like for whatever reason. It simply comes down to what makes you happy.


----------



## table1349

Ok, here is Aston Kutcher resume.

Played an idiot on _That 70's Show_. He was a funny idiot. 

Dated a woman that was twice his age who had her boobs done to land the lead in a lousy movie about a stripper.

Had a show where he pulled stupid pranks on people.

I'd say he is a perfect match for the current vein of Nikon commercials that he is in.


----------



## inTempus

confused_in_the_darkroom said:


> I just felt like saying i disagree fully with the use of ashton kutcher as nikon's spokesperson. at least not the dslr's. it seems petty. if it annoys anybody else i want to hear about it just because i want to know if i'm the only one who thinks so.


It's the whole reason I bought a Canon.


----------



## table1349

tharmsen said:


> It's the whole reason I bought a Canon.



You sure this didn't have something to do with your decision???

http://www.hollywood-celebrity-pictures.com/Celebrities/Maria-Sharapova/Maria-Sharapova-17.JPG

Or perhaps this???

http://www.adrants.com/images/maria_sharapova_back.jpg

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## genital_apparatus

> You sure this didn't have something to do with your decision???
> 
> http://www.hollywood-celebrity-pictu...arapova-17.JPG
> 
> Or perhaps this???
> 
> http://www.adrants.com/images/maria_sharapova_back.jpg


The first one took my breath away.  The second one...  Mmm...  Skirt...  :er:


----------



## mrodgers

gryphonslair99 said:


> Ok, here is Aston Kutcher resume.
> 
> Played an idiot on _That 70's Show_. He was a funny idiot.
> 
> Dated a woman that was twice his age who had her boobs done to land the lead in a lousy movie about a stripper.
> 
> Had a show where he pulled stupid pranks on people.
> 
> I'd say he is a perfect match for the current vein of Nikon commercials that he is in.


I do have to say, I liked him in _The Guardian_ with Kevin Costner.  I think he's an idiot strictly from that stupid _Punk'd_ show he does.  That's almost as fake as that _Scare Tactics_ show was with that stupid whoever she is.

I put aside my dislike for him and did enjoy _The Guardian_.  Pretty good movie.


----------



## benhasajeep

gryphonslair99 said:


> Ok, here is Aston Kutcher resume.
> 
> Played an idiot on _That 70's Show_. He was a funny idiot.
> 
> Dated a woman that was twice his age who had her boobs done to land the lead in a lousy movie about a stripper.
> 
> Had a show where he pulled stupid pranks on people.
> 
> I'd say he is a perfect match for the current vein of Nikon commercials that he is in.


 

He also attended University of Iowa for biochemical engineering (no degree though, but you have to have some education to at least attend), is the executive producer of 5 current and past television shows, has his own production company, he is creative director for a management company for VIOP service.  He is not as much a dumb arse as he portrays.  And obviously he is pretty good at marketing, as everything he has done requires good marketing skills (modeling, getting hired on as an actor, getting people to back you up to produce a tv show, selling yourself to land a job marketing for a large camera company!).

Now except for that 70's show which I did enjoy in the beginning (first couple years) I can't say I have enjoyed his other shows or movies.  The fact is, he is very successful at what he is doing. 

And for someone to buy or not buy a product because of an actor used is pretty silly if you ask me.  That means you are not making your choices based on the product, but your personal feelings over someone who has no connection with the design or quality of the product!


----------



## monkeykoder

You know I'd be half tempted to buy something because Ashton Kutcher recommended it...  He CAN'T be half as much of an idiot as he portrays on TV maybe he is good at photography...


----------



## jwkwd

In all fairness to Ashton, he was on Bill Maher on one the last episodes of the season before the presidential election. Ashton is a very smart guy.


----------



## abraxas

I just watched the better part of a Kodak Easyshare infommercial.  Just point and shoot, email and print! The pressure is on. Kutcher has scads of credibility now.  Lets all tag this thread and revisit next year.


----------



## Joves

Well his ads get the same reaction from me all the others do. I hit the mute button or switch to another channel.


----------



## table1349

jwkwd said:


> In all fairness to Ashton, he was on Bill Maher on one the last episodes of the season before the presidential election. Ashton is a very smart guy.



Sorry, but I would have to disagree with this statement simply because of what you said.  He was on the Bill Maher show.  I rest my case. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## jlykins

I think it does what they're trying to do. It appeals to the younger non photographer generations.


----------



## kami

reg said:


> Why does it matter?
> 
> Anna Kournikova is doing Canon Powershot commercials.


 
Isn't it Maria Sharapova?? Or did I miss Anna's commercials?


----------



## sarallyn

I bring my D90 over to my family's Christmas dinner... my cousin says to me, "Yeah, I want the Ashton Kutcher camera. The one with the girls around him, and he writes on the camera. Yeah, looks cool."

:er:


----------



## McQueen278

Bottom line is that he sells cameras and all the Nikonians out there should just be happy that their company is viable and successful.  

Their strategy with him has little to do with experienced photographers.  He doesn't tout around a D3x or a D700 and those are their two most exciting products right now.  Those products sell themselves based on spec sheets and the legends of their predecessors.  Consumer markets are much more competitive because people aren't brand loyal and they don't have an investment in lenses and accessories yet.  This is were Ashton comes in.  Good for Nikon, use that pretty boy!  Hook photographers early like the cigarette companies used to be able to do.


----------



## Jaszek

What do you have to say about this?:


----------



## RauschPhotography

You know, I can't say I'd base my decision on a camera on the spokesman of their commercials. Honestly, it doesn't mean a damn thing to me at all. Even though I'm a Canon girl, it was actually a great marketing move for Nikon. Put that goofy kid from That 70's Show on a commercial, drive the teenage girls crazy, low and behold... sales. As much as I can't stand the guy, you have to give it to Nikon. (At least a little.)


----------



## sarallyn

Jaszek said:


> What do you have to say about this?:



I would pay large amounts of cash for that camera. Not gonna lie.


----------



## RauschPhotography

Hell to the yes! I'd be down with a Chuck Norris camera. That way, at least, you know it would never die on you.


----------



## KiwiShot

reg said:


> _*Bob Dylan did an iPod commercial.*_ It's about money.



I had no idea, we don't get those ad's in New Zealand. Damn, I never expected Bob to sell out. He used to not even care what the crowd thought, whether they boo'd or cheered.

Money is money.


----------



## KvnO

reg said:


> Bob Dylan did an iPod commercial. _*Bob Dylan did an iPod commercial.*_It's about money.



Not to mention the Victoria's Secret commercial...



KiwiShot said:


> I never expected Bob to sell out. He used to not even care what the crowd thought, whether they boo'd or cheered.



No one thought he'd go electric either...  And, doing commercials shows (in this case) that he still doesn't care what the crowd thinks.



Iron Flatline said:


> So now every time I put it on my wife remarks that I smell adventurous.



... and like you've been riding a motorcycle for hours?  Yummy.


----------



## DexGtr

Jaszek said:


> What do you have to say about this?:



this camera could roundhouse kick any camera it competes against....

and if yout ake a bad picture with it...it will roundhouse kick you too


----------



## SrBiscuit

that camera uses you to take the picture...and it does it when it's damn well ready.


----------



## djacobox372

confused_in_the_darkroom said:


> I just felt like saying i disagree fully with the use of ashton kutcher as nikon's spokesperson. at least not the dslr's. it seems petty. if it annoys anybody else i want to hear about it just because i want to know if i'm the only one who thinks so.



This is why you likely don't have a career in advertising. 

The ashton kutcher ad campaign has been a brilliant success for nikon.


----------



## bdavis

Ashton is doing a good job and like many of you said, the commercials are popular. I like the one with the D90. 

Yes, that chuck norris camera is wicked!


----------



## R9R Photography

tron said:


> yes but anna kournikova is very pleasant on the eyes :thumbup:



Word.

I'm going to have to agree with stsinner on this one, I don't think the "celebrity endorsement" factor is going to influence a huge percentage of the DSLR market.  Now the P&S maybe, but DSLRs are more of an investment and I would think...hope...that there would be a little more thought involved 

But I understand your point, at first glance he doesn't present the keenest image a lot of the time.


----------



## NateWagner

Crazydad said:


> I realize we are all above falling for cheap marketing ploys and endorsments in anything we buy (anyone ever buy Nike because of Jordan, Woods, Ronaldinho, etc. or Canon because of Agassi? or vote for a particular party/cause due to celeb endorsement? Yeah, I didn't think so)



I find comments like these quite interesting. I wonder, are you seriously telling me that you honestly believe you have never bought a shirt, socks, hanes, car, etc. because of the commercials for it?

I will admit that the commercials are probably not the only reason that anybody buys these things, but I think that they are driving forces. These commercials do a number of things, including increasing the coolness factor of the items, and getting the name out there. Also, it gets the name out there with a recognizable face. Think about it, when you think about it what insurance companies come to mind? Are they ones with television commercials? maybe a duck like AFLAC, a Gecko for Geico (and the caveman), the State Farm Spot, etc.

When I think of underwear brands what do I think of... hmm, there's hanes, and that's got Michael Jordan. Now, do I specifically buy them because he advertised them? no, but subconsciously it probably influences the buying decision. 

The whole point of these commercials is not to have you buy the item because of the commercial, it's to have you associate their item with something so that when you go to buy the item you will be more likely to buy theirs. 

If my brother were to decide to go out and get a DSLR would he be more likely to get a Nikon, because he's seen it and heard of it before? sure. 

Finally, in psychology it is known that as time passes people will remember things they've heard, but not necessarily remember the source. Here commercials are great, because if the commercial made an impression on them, when they go to buy the camera they may remember hearing "it's great" and not realize it was just a commercial and Ashton Kutcher telling them that.


----------



## a1157814a

reg said:


> Why does it matter?
> 
> John McEnroe is doing old fart cereal and car rental commercials. Anna Kournikova is doing Canon Powershot commercials. Bob Dylan did an iPod commercial. _*Bob Dylan did an iPod commercial.*_ It's about money.



didn't read every single posts so im not sure if anyone else mentioned by i think its maria sharapova who ads canon powershot, not annahttp://www.usa.canon.com/app/html/Maria_Sharapova/Index.html


----------

